# ABT's



## bluebombersfan (Apr 16, 2011)

I am doing another batch of ABT's for my sister's 40th today.  I uncased some homemade chicken breakfast sausage and some homemade Chorizo.  Then I added about a cup of sharp cheddar cheese to each.








Then I stuffed into the peppers on off to the smoker!!







I had to go pick up some store bought bacon,  no way I was using my BBB from this morning for these.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great looking ABT's, and a great filling too, with a lot of flavor and texture. Where did you find red ripened jalapenos this time of year? Yer killing me.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 16, 2011)

thems some big japs....looking good....was just thinking of doing some myself....talk about motivation


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 16, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> Great looking ABT's, and a great filling too, with a lot of flavor and texture. Where did you find red ripened jalapenos this time of year? Yer killing me.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, sorry the red are bell peppers...............


----------



## les3176 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 16, 2011)

Man, you're using the heck out of your smoker.

What's next?

Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 16, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Man, you're using the heck out of your smoker.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> Todd


Two big huge packages of ribs tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

The abt's look great, can't wait to see the ribs!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking good!

I started making bacon just for ABTs!!!

Well...it's kinda nice for breakfast too!

 Hehehehehe

        Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Way to go BBf !

You're really on a roll !

Don't blame you for not using your Bacon----any bacon is good on ABTs.







Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 17, 2011)

Finished pic!


----------



## roller (Apr 17, 2011)

Those look great...give me a Beer...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Roller said:


> Those look great...give me a Beer...


Times 2 !


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

Times 3!


----------



## fife (Apr 17, 2011)

O yes looks really good she should be excited to get some of them


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 17, 2011)

Times 4! and pass the beer...


----------



## john442 (Apr 19, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## michael ark (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks tastety


----------

